# Whatever happened to Dimensions streaming chat?



## Hoplite (Aug 29, 2015)

Whatever happened to Dimensions streaming chat?


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh, it died long ago... [/old lady]


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

I sure wish they'd bring it back!


----------



## balletguy (Sep 24, 2015)

It was good when it was here


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 24, 2015)

The company that created the chat program stopped supporting it long ago, and the program was hardware locked to a specific server. As far as we can tell, Dimensions was the last site using that chat program, which didn't get wide use in the first place. When the server failed on (I believe _at least)_ two separate occasions, the previous (original) site owner tracked down the person from that company who wrote the program to get a new key for the replacement servers. Finally, it was no longer possible to get the program keys, and the program died along with the last server running it. 

A few other chat platforms were tried, none were found suitable. 

Thus, no chat.


----------



## RalNCMan (Mar 31, 2016)

Bummer about the chat on here dying out 
Does anyone know of another site we could carve our own niche on?
Also, I've seen some websites incorporate an IRC chat client embedded in the website so a separate standalone isn't needed....we can just go right through the site.
Could that be possible?


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, the original chat looks in retrospect as though it was built around an IRC chat application, with a lot of customized bells and whistles. I suppose it could be replicated by someone who knew what they were doing, but the cost to do this might be a bit steep if there weren't multiple customers to split the expenses -- and, honestly, there probably aren't many sites that need or want a self-hosted, stripped-down chat system.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Oct 15, 2016)

Why can't we use mIRC?


----------



## docilej (Nov 11, 2016)

I owe that old chat room a lot...I met a woman on it...then in r/t...led to two of the greatest weekends of my life!!!


----------



## Leem (Nov 13, 2016)

I do think that a chat room would increase participation, connections and membership tremendously. I think it would make a real difference. Of course on saying this I am not a techie and don't even know if it is feasible. 

On another thread there was discussion about why dims seems to have fallen in participation and I feel as a newbie here that this is one of the reasons. I have just recently started using online forums and I joined Dims and another forum. I think that Dims is a better fit for me for a number of reasons, but I find myself spending more time on the other site and making more connections there as well solely because they have a chat room.


----------



## Angel (Nov 14, 2016)

Dimensions Streaming Chat (and prior to that, the HTML chat rooms, and prior to HTML, the Dimensions Beseen chat rooms) and Dimensions Forums (and the prior Dimensions Boards, and the earlier BB-something? boards) were like entirely completely different entities. Two different beasts or creatures with some crossover participants/participation. Each served a purpose, though the purpose varied from person to person, as like the current forums do. I think chat was more like going to a fun place where you could kick back and have some fun, perhaps like a bar where you would meet up with friends, but may also experience some unwanted attention from anonymous horndogs. The boards and now the forums are a little more on the serious side because your words or expressed thoughts and ideas remain and don't vanish after a few minutes. I think the Lounge now provides a place for fun and games (though I do miss a certain someone's rendition of Pour Some Sugar On Me! from time to time!) 

Kind of like life in general. Needs change. People mature. Some move on or move away. You realise some people are not who you thought they were or who they professed to be. Some friends become lifelong friends and you find other ways (maybe ? more modern ways) to keep in contact. You learn to adapt with the times and with whatever avenues are available. You learn to appreciate the bonds that remain, and realise that you can't turn back time. You learn to live life as it presents its self.

Thankful that I was around during the heydays of both Chat and the Boards/Forums.

bigbeautifulangel
BBAngel
SSBBAngel
and now just angel


----------



## Angel (Nov 14, 2016)

Leishycat said:


> Oh, it died long ago... [/old lady]



If you're old, what am I? 

I remember when you first started chatting!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 14, 2016)

Angel said:


> If you're old, what am I?
> 
> I remember when you first started chatting!



Heh, yeah. Back in the bad old days when I was Divals


----------



## Tad (Nov 14, 2016)

Heh, I remember when the bbwqt chat room first showed up (before Dims took over supporting the chat room and boards)

Not a lot of sites with chat rooms these days. I think it has been replaced by the Facebook feed and other sites with similar flow of post, get responses.(in terms of fat related sites, Feabie has a newsfeed style interface, seems well received.)


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 15, 2016)

Sometimes people have been using Teamspeak to chat, though I've yet to get in at a time anyones really there... sucky. It would be nice if the chat was back though.


----------

